# Gluing small pieces



## shortwrench (Nov 21, 2019)

I was at the local home improvement center looking for double sided tape to use as a gluing aid. Couldn't believe the price for this stuff. Looking around the workbench I came across a roll of masking tape which I could configure as double sided tape. Peel off a strip 2-3" long and place it face up on a solid surface. Tape each end down with a small piece of masking tape. Place the items that you want to glue together on the sticky portion of the tape in the desired configuration. Painters tape would probably work as well although I haven't tried that yet.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

That's another way to do it.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I cut a piece of tape 4-5 inches long and make a loop out of it, then stick it to the bench.


----------



## shortwrench (Nov 21, 2019)

flyboy2610 said:


> I cut a piece of tape 4-5 inches long and make a loop out of it, then stick it to the bench.


That's easier than my method. Thanks for the tip.


----------

